# Anyone Ever Train Mini Donkeys?



## Saskatchewan (Jan 9, 2012)

*driving donkeys*

Hi. I have a team of miniature donkeys that I broke to drive. I have never driven horses before but grew up around teams so I had a general idea. I did take a weekend course learning about harness and the basics of driving. I also was able to take my team and new harness to the instructor afterwards just to make sure everything fit right. It was a learning experience no doubt. I started by ground driving individually and then by pulling a small sled on the grass. It was light enough but if they got too excited I could just jump on the sled and add a bit of weight and they would settle down. That also allowed me to keep up with them if they got going quicker. Actually I found them very sensible. The female more than the male. They caught on very quickly to GEE, HAW, STEP AHEAD, EASY, whoa took a little longer especially for the male. If I had two males like the one I do have I would have had more of a handful. I also think they are happier together so as long as they are side by side they seem more content. 

I used a regular miniature harness and collars that I purchased from a woman who had used them for miniatures. The sled I built myself. Basically just two board runners with a top so that I could sit down or kneel on it. It was just a learning tool. Didn't want anything elaborate.

There is a picture of the team and wagon under the forum "pony carts"
That was their first parade and their first time off the farm! They did great, it was tons of fun. A great way for me to be introduced to breaking a team to drive.


----------

